# Formal training vs. training at home



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whereabouts in Ohio are you? My trainer is in Delaware, Ohio. Here's the GRF link about it:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ining/124841-renny-going-doggie-bootcamp.html


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I definitely think a training class is very important, particularly if you've never trained a dog before. Even if you have tons of training experience, training classes are great for socialization and communicating effectively with your dog amidst distractions. It's too bad you can't find one closer. I guess I'd recommend reading some books on training and making a go of it on your own, but you've got to get out of your house after you've built up a solid foundation - take Charlie along when you go to pet friendly businesses like Home Depot and try to squeeze in some training then.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I find the best thing about a class is the discipline and order it provides me, the human. My daughter and I know most of what is taught in the classes, but working with the professionainane a curriculum is what helps us. 

If you can work without the structure, you can do very well with good books and with choosing lessons off the Internet. YouTube has a lot of great stuff. 

But if you think you'd benefit from the structure, perhaps you could call one of the trainers in you area and do something creative. Perhaps you could "audit" the class sort of. The trainer could spend time with you on the phone once a week, explaining the lesson and answering your questions. That way you'd have the class without the drive... Might be woth a call to the trainers to see what they think. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It can be done if it's the only option. kikopup has some great training videos on youtube. The most important thing is to get your timing _perfect_ for best results.

I had no choice, I had to train Ky at home by myself and it went well however, I had taken many classes before with my other dogs. 
If you do train at home, as mentioned above, you _must_ get Charlie out in public A LOT. If you fail to socialize him properly all the training you do won't mean much.

Personally I like to continue training throughout my dogs life. It really tightens the bond between us and keeps me from getting lazy about reinforcing their manners.

Good luck. Another option, there may be people in your area that come to your house. Even if you only have someone come a couple of times he/she can show you important things to work on.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm in NW Ohio (Bowling Green area). Actually after talking to my husband, looks like we may be able to do the class in March (I called and got on the list before it fills up) at the place which is closer to us and offers evening classes. 6 week class that teaches the basics (basic commands, leash walking, no jumping, behavior with other dogs). Yay!!! Charlie's going to school!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> It can be done if it's the only option. kikopup has some great training videos on youtube. The most important thing is to get your timing _perfect_ for best results.
> 
> I had no choice, I had to train Ky at home by myself and it went well however, I had taken many classes before with my other dogs.
> If you do train at home, as mentioned above, you _must_ get Charlie out in public A LOT. If you fail to socialize him properly all the training you do won't mean much.
> ...


We camp every weekend during May - September, so socially I'm not too worried. Charlie had lots of interactions with both other people and dogs during those first few months. He's had less this winter but occasionally gets to play with the neighbor's grand-dog and that has gone very well. 

The only negative experience we had was with a friend's german shepherd puppy - it was alot mouthier with Charlie than we were comfortable with and although they were the same age he was much bigger and more aggressive, so we didn't allow them to interact too much.

He usually acts like a spaz for the first 5-10 minutes someone comes over, then he's fine.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't do training classes but I have multiple dogs and years of training experience. I think if you are an inexperienced trainer and a young dog it would be worth your while to go out of your way and take the training class, yes it can be a pain and an inconvenience but there are subtle things that you will learn from taking a class and being around other trainers and dogs that are important.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

The problem with classes for us are the logistics of attending vs. our location vs. being a one car family. While I'm sure I could bring my kids with, they are 5 and 9 and I want this to be about Charlie learning. I'm afraid if I bring them then I'll be spending more time trying to entertain/deal with my kids than helping Charlie learn.

Place #1 offers training Mon and Thursday either during the day or in the evening. This place was my first choice as I wanted daytime, but Monday's are almost impossible as the school is always giving the kids those days off and I already have dr. appt for kids scheduled in both February and March. If I run into April then spring break is an issue. 

Place #2 is closer, but only offers evening classes on Tuesdays or Wednesdays. My daughter has an activity on Tuesday but we are home by 6 at the latest so if I leave right away can make it to training by 6:30. Wednesday is not possible because every other Wednesday my husband needs the car in the evening.

Place #2 has a class starting in March on Tuesdays so we're going to try that and see how it goes


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it possible for your daughter to catch a ride with a friend?


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Is it possible for your daughter to catch a ride with a friend?


Not really, although it's close to home so I should be able to get her home and get Charlie in the car to make a 6:30 class. Worst case scenario I'll pull my daughter out of her group 5-10 minutes early.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I find that training yourself is actually better. You can tell how the dog responds to command and which commands are easier. DH has always trained himself just by reading book. His first dog - a britney spaniel - back in the late 70s he sent to a trainer. When the dog came back, it bit his daughter in the face. Had to give the dog to a single person where there were no children around. 
Ever since then he trained himself, by just reading books. Not much youtube at the time.
Before we got Rose I actually introduced my 15yo daughter to training. We all set down and agreed on the commands to be used. Everytime we train my DD is present so she can use the training when we are not at home.


----------

